# Bees-LSD-Dämpfer



## Hemme (19. Juni 2003)

Hi,
hab seit nem halben Jahr ein Faunus LSD.
Der Bees-Dämpfer funktioniert eigentlich gut, aber die negativ-Kammer verliert doch deutlich Luft. Schon nach einer langen Tour kann  es sein, dass sich der Dämpfer aufgrund leerer Negativkammer verhärtet.
Haben andere LSD-Biker auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Was meint Bergwerk dazu?

Gruß
Hemme
www.noBrakes.de


----------



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo @ Hemme, 

der Bees Dämpfer ist ein leidiges Thema..... Wenn er funktioniert, dann ist der Dämpfer wirklich absolut Spitzenklasse. Einige funktionieren aber nicht so wie sie sollten. Der Fehler liegt an einer Lauffläche, die zu wenig geschmiert ist. Probiers einfach mal aus. Zusätzlich kannst Du auch noch die Ventile innen mit Fett einstreichen.....
Wenn sich nichts bessert, dann hilft nur noch der Austausch gg. einen anderen Dämpfer.
Hierbei stehen gerade German A. und der DT Swiss 210 zur Verfügung.

happy trailz

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

